# Scott Rudin Internship--Foreign students



## sophiedog (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I've been offered an interview for an intership at Scott Rudin productions, but I'd have to fly to NYC to do it--they don't do phone interviews at all, and the internship coordinator says nothing can be arranged until I get green card clearance (I'm Canadian). It's unpaid, so I wouldn't have to be sponsored for a visa, but she says I have to have some kind of documentation (wouldn't go into details, just told me to call some immigration officers). 

Are there any Canadians or other non-US citizens who have done unpaid internships in the US here? Before I call an immigration lawyer, maybe someone will have some info...also would you fly out for an interview for the internship? 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 15, 2008)

From my classmates who've done it, I've only heard that the Rudin internship is a very good one to have, that's all I can tell you...


----------



## sophiedog (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Jayimess. It looks like it'll cost between about $1,500-$2,000 to fly roundtrip on short notice, so I'm not sure I'll be able to do it now that I've looked at flight prices. I might talk to the coordinator about applying for a later (winter maybe) internship instead...


----------



## MarkChristmas (Aug 15, 2008)

How do you get involved with the Scott Rudin internship? What an amazing experience you'll have. 

I would definetly say it's WORTH IT. Or I'll take it for you? ;] 

If you think it's worth it, then I would say 2,000 dollars is no big deal at all and I would dive in and seach for ways to get to America. 

I don't you think you'll regret it.


----------



## sophiedog (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Mark! Well getting an interview doesn't mean there's a good chance of getting the internship, but you have to fly out for the interview anyway. So I can't say I'm involved with it at all. The weird thing is that the internship coordinator wouldn't let me try to explain about Canadian-US NAFTA agreements, which from my understanding is that if you are offered a job/internship, THEN you have to have the company sign a document to present to the border, but until then it's just an interview and you're flying like normal. BUt the coordinator said before she can do the interview I need documentation to clear me for green card stuff...so that's the info I'm looking for, maybe it doesn't exist though!


----------



## sophiedog (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks duders, J-1 looks like the best bet because TN job categories are restrictive. I also came across a different trainee section which isn't exactly a visa, but need to do some more research on it.


----------

